# Not Everybody Loves the new 2014 Diesel Cruze



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Could happen to any car if you ask me. ! They corrected it right away but they should have fixed it on cars already sold or on the lot.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

"Pulls like an ox"

I LOLed.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My gripe is diesel price is always $.60 above 87 and not redily availabe everywhere. It's not as bad as trying to find E-85 but you have to pass up a few stations to get it. Does Shell normally sell diesel because I haven't seen it at the ones I go to?


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

It's easy to find every 10-15 miles in NY because of all the Snowplows that run during the Winter, they fill up at normal service stations. Shouldn't be too far. Fire Dept's need diesel as well. There are maybe 10 E-85 stations in Upstate NY. Those are hard to find.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I've only seen private ambulance at reg stations, city usualy has their own supply here. One city I cut through has pumps right behind the fire station for fire and police use.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

I live in the heart of the appalachian mountians. With the coal industry moving so much product diesel pumps are a must. When i lived on the coast I was near a major interstate and trucking kept diesel easily available. That combined with the fact that our 1.4t motors prefer premium in hot or hilly locales means even less of a price differential. Actually now diesel seems to hover around or slightly below the cost of premium where i live.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll stop by one of the stations that do sell diesel for a comparison. I know of a few stations that will sell 87 for $3.39 but 93 is $3.89. Last look diesel was $4.15 at the stations I seen on the signs.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Diesel is cheaper than 87 here in Canada. Sometimes it climbs slightly above it but it is readily available here. I just couldn't justify spending 4000 + more than my ECO to save a little bit more on gas (maybe)


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Shoot man here in chi town Diesel is cheaper then regular petrol ! 700 hundred miles possible on a tank , that is worth the cost of diesel alone . If This Model cruze performs well I would be sold . Too many pluses to pass on . Besides I have never owned a Diesel , worked on some though


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Made in Germany. Should be pretty much bulletproof.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

Premium gasoline is $3.67 a gallon and diesel is $3.53 a gallon where I fill up at Murphy's Express in Gautier MS. Admittedly that is the cheapest diesel price in the county but the diesel being slightly cheaper than premium holds true unless you go to the stations at interstate interchanges. I look for where small contractors fill up. With diesel vehicle range it's easy to hold out for a better price.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

In my part of Chicago, 87 is going for $3.69, premium $4.09 and diesel is $3.89 but once you cross the boarder into Indiana you can find 87 for $3.48, premium $3.63 and diesel for $3.53.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

2013LT said:


> *Made* in *Germany*. Should be pretty much bulletproof.


...but, *designed* by _*Italians*_ (FIAT)...(wink,wink)!


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> In my part of Chicago, 87 is going for $3.69, premium $4.09 and diesel is $3.89 but once you cross the boarder into Indiana you can find 87 for $3.48, premium $3.63 and diesel for $3.53.


Up here on the north side of Chicago near the Wisconsin border, regular is around 3.75 and diesel is about 3.68

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The diesel isn't only about fuel economy, there is also ease of driving, heater working in cold weather and having a big car hill climbing feel in the mountains. You also don't have to fiddle with plug gaps to get it to run properly.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Was $4.10 a few days again it's coming back down. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

I live in mountain country, about 20 minutes south of Salt Lake City and on a "bench" at the base of the Northern Wasatch Rock Mountains. Since steep climbs are part of my life, having the turbo-diesel torque-monster actually makes mountain driving fun. As for diesel prices, don't forget that you can set the fuel function on your infotainment system to search diesel prices.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Diesel has 16% more energy when compared to gas so it will most likely always be a little more expensive, but always better than gas in my opinion! My Cruze TD can pull my grade at 1500 RPM and keep a constant 55 MPH and it doesn't need to downshift, love it, pulls like my PSD 7.3 on a steep grade. I go down 5500' and back up daily and can get 62.4 MPG going down hill, of course a little lower going back up but averaging over 40 with only 1500 miles on the car. I can't wait till it break in.


----------

